# Newborn diapers- crazy to use prefolds?



## freestylemama (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm pregnant with our second. For our first we were really lucky to borrow a stash of Kissaluv 0s from a friend. We cloth diapered DD exclusively w/ a combo of one sized pockets and prefolds and covers after she outgrew the Kissaluvs. We have a complete stash for the new baby after the newborn stage.

Here's my question: since we like prefolds and know how to use them, is it weird/difficult to use them from day one with a newborn? Will we have a ton of leaks if we do this? We loved the Kissaluvs but I'm not sure about spending $300+ more for a stash of them if the prefolds will be okay. Last, for those of you who used prefolds on a newborn, did you buy the extra small kinds? What kind of covers did you use?

Thanks!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

with dd we used nothing but prefolds from birth to two.

doing the same with ds who is one month.

leaks haven't been an issue.

we're using some old wool covers we used with dd and thirsties duo wraps.

here's a thread about prefolds and newborns.


----------



## freestylemama (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks!

Are the thirsties duos different than the original ones? We had some of the first ones with DD and they actually need to be replaced because the seems ripped out on the velcro.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

No problem at all with prefolds and covers for our newborns. They're great at keep in poop in!!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freestylemama*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Are the thirsties duos different than the original ones? We had some of the first ones with DD and they actually need to be replaced because the seems ripped out on the velcro.


yeah, the thirsties duos just come in two sizes. size one is for 6-18 lbs and size two is for 18-40 lbs. the idea is that you'll only need two covers from birth to potty learning. i'd try a couple of those as well as some of the originals which you've already used, since there are more specific sizes.


----------



## azzeps (Sep 7, 2007)

We used prefolds from a diaper service and proraps covers with our daughter. They worked great. For the new baby I purchased 2 dozen yellow edge (small) prefolds from Green Mountain Diapers. Our daughter was 9 lbs at birth, so I figured this one might be bigger too, and wouldn't wear a newborn (orange edge) size for very long. So they might be a little big, but then again, might not... the ones that came from the service were "infant" sized but then they only had 2 sizes at all, so they were probably a bit bigger than the GMD newborn ones. We have also purchased 8 or so Kissaluvs fitteds in size 0 but I got them used, so they were about half the price of new.


----------



## porttack (May 1, 2010)

We used yellow edge prefolds since my DS was 9 lbs and they worked just fine. Bummis XS for sure (using size S now at 17 lbs!!!) and Thirties XS.

One thing we found helpful was to do the angel fold rather than the basic fold into thirds. That helped contain leaks around his skinny legs.


----------



## gumshoegirl007 (Jul 12, 2010)

We used both prefolds and kissaluvs for our newborn. She was actually tinier than anticipated and dropped quite a bit of weight (born 6lb11oz dropped to 6lbs) that we went out and bought the bummis newborn prefolds. Those were a lifesaver (and so inexpensive) for the first 6 weeks. None of the other diapers we purchased, aside from the kissaluvs, worked because they were too big!  She's now in the infant prefolds and we still really like them.

I also second the thirsties covers. I like that they'll last longer, I find the velrco softer, and those leg gusset things are great for keeping the newborn poop inside the diaper.


----------



## kimkim (Sep 22, 2009)

No prob here. Used orange edge gmd at birth with bummis xs (the smallest ones with a gussett) I think superbrite its called and thirsties x's (but those were a little big the first month) lo was 6#15oz at birth.

I loved pfs and second the angel fold.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumshoegirl007*
> 
> We used both prefolds and kissaluvs for our newborn. She was actually tinier than anticipated and dropped quite a bit of weight (born 6lb11oz dropped to 6lbs) that we went out and bought the bummis newborn prefolds. Those were a lifesaver (and so inexpensive) for the first 6 weeks. None of the other diapers we purchased, aside from the kissaluvs, worked because they were too big! She's now in the infant prefolds and we still really like them.
> 
> I also second the thirsties covers. I like that they'll last longer, I find the velrco softer, and those leg gusset things are great for keeping the newborn poop inside the diaper.


This was our experience, too... DD1 was 7lb11oz, and infant prefolds and newborn BSWWs worked fine. DD2 was 6lb11oz, and too small for the prefolds and newborn BSWWs no matter how hard I tried. So if you might have a smaller baby, invest in the newborn prefolds and that should work great!


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

We used prefolds and covered for both our babies when they were born. Loved them ! I got preemie size and the newborn size. My babes were small so I knew I'd need the preemie, plus it's nice they aren't so bulky when they are so tiny. they are so easy to use on the newborns ! I say go for it. Oh, and for covers I believe I used the Proraps mostly, with some Bummi whisper wraps and an Imse Vimse.

Good luck !


----------



## Katarianna (Jul 3, 2011)

Only used prefolds for my newborn. Only thing that would hold that crazy newborn poo in.


----------



## Chrysta (Jun 28, 2010)

No problems with prefolds or flats with my newborn, they can be folded to just the right size.


----------



## FrannieM (Jan 7, 2011)

sweet, i was planning on using mostly prefolds and flats anyway! I showed DH a youtube video this weekend on how to fold them and he got all excited too. So I am happy to hear they do the job well and affordably!


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Something to consider if you'd like fitteds but can't get them due to cost - buy used! We got a stash of XS Sandys and covers on our local craigslist for a bit less than half price. And since they are in pretty high demand I imagine I could sell them for the exact same amount without problems. I'm holding onto them for future kiddos though cause I really loved using them.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I've never used anything but prefolds on my newborns.


----------



## Mattee Petersen (May 19, 2011)

We use PFs, too. We tried some pockets & he leaked out every time! I was able to find 6 newborn Real Nappies covers off a mama, for $20. We also have a thirsties cover, but I have found that the waist isn't small enough. DS was born at 6 lbs 13 oz & the PF with Real Nappies cover fit him great! He is 6 weeks & we're still using them.


----------



## maman08 (Jun 22, 2011)

I used prefolds on both my boys from the beginning. With DS1, he got poop on the cover pretty much every single time he pooped. With DS2, almost never. Not sure if that's a difference in the boys or an improvement in my diapering skillz.

I used premie pfs (doubled, one trifolded inside another) on both my boys for the first few weeks, but both of them were under 7 lbs at birth. I really liked the GMD orange edge diapers for DS2 once he was a few weeks old, with a wipe doubler they were perfect. I used those until he was almost 3 months old.

I loved Bummis and Thirsties covers with my pfs, especially for the first 6-8 months when you're dealing with NB poo. The Bummis (my favorite is the Superbrite) and the Thirsties sort of overlap in sizing, with the Bummis always being a bit smaller. So a NB Bummis is slightly smaller than an XS Thirsties, and a S Bummis is between an XS and a S Thirsties, etc. It's really nice to have a few of each, as the jump in sizes within one brand can be pretty drastic (the old S and M Thirsties were WAY different in size). I like the Thirsties Duo wraps but liked having the different sizes of Thirsties as well as the Duos.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I mostly just use prefolds although I do have a few fitteds I don't grab them as often. I loved using the 'newspaper roll' on my kids when they were newborn because the rolls would trap all the liquids.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I used prefolds with my newborns (2 premies). I never had any issues with leaking, but I did go through more covers when they were tiny because they pooped almost every change for a while and it would get on the covers a lot. I would just scrub them in the sink with a nail brush and hang them up in the bathroom if I was running low.

I was handed down some very thin prefolds which were great for the tiny babies. I had some very small covers (I like Prorap covers because they are cheap and work great) and a friend loaned me some tiny wool covers that only fit my babes for a few weeks because they grew so fast!

I wound up hating pins and snappis, so I totally think it's worth it to buy covers that hold the diaper in place without either.


----------



## AnkaJones (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi,

We are CDing our newborn. We got our stuff from Nicki's diapers. We originally got 2 dozen of the infant size prefolds (green stitching, 4-8-4, good for 7-15lbs) and 2 dozen regular size prefolds (white stitching, 4-6-4, good for 15-30 lbs), two Thirsties Duo size one, and a couple of newborn bummis and a couple of small bummies... hoping this would take us through the first year. It's going really well. We use a snappie with an angel fold, and haven't had any leaks despite a heavy wetter. In fact, we had some disposables for emergencies and use when out of the house, and we've found they leak more than our cloth diapers (or maybe neither I nor DH can figure out how to disposable diaper right?). We wind up doing laundry every 2-3 days, but sometimes have to use our regular size prefolds... which actually work surprisingly well, although it's a little bulky.

In retrospect, had we wanted to save money on all this, I think we could have just gone with the Thirsties Duos (w/snaps), which I love because there's no velcro to scratch me when BFing like with the Bummies, and are cheaper because there are fewer sizes (only two). I got the bummis because I was worried the Thirsties would be 'one size fits noone'. I think 4 pairs would have been more than enough. And we probably could have skipped the infant size prefolds and just gone to the regular size (and dealt with the bulkiness, which isn't all that extreme to be honest, even on our 6 1/2 lb baby). I like the snappie because it brings everything together and I feel more secure about leaks, but figure once he gets a bit bigger we'll just fold in thirds. Also, if you don't want to be doing laundry every other day, get an extra dozen... it's worth it over time.

Best of luck!

Anka


----------

